# Hanne Popow



## Jorch (Apr 26, 2008)

Picked this one up from Ecuagenera in March (Thanks Kyle!) in spike. I love the pale color. I've always wanted a pale pink/whitish phrag.  Also I'm amazed at how tiny and round the pouch opening is! It looks very cute IMO


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 26, 2008)

It is so totally cute! What a delicate color too. :clap: I think I need one...
I was too chicken to buy anything from Ecuagenera at the show; everything was bare root and I didn't know what a lot of the plants were or what to do with them. A bit intimidating for this newbie. Wait until next year though


----------



## philoserenus (Apr 26, 2008)

itz very cute ^^ i see some besseae in it. wat kind of crosses would produce white flowers anyways?


----------



## John M (Apr 26, 2008)

That's got beautiful colours! Very nice.:clap:


----------



## Kyle (Apr 26, 2008)

Yoyo jo, you should have asked, I would have been happy to answer any questions and found the perfect plant for you. I will be in Calgary next fall.

Jorch, I'll see you in Vancouver in a few days. I'll have some phrag species for sale. Real dalesandroi, among others. Thats a nice one, are you putting it in the Vancouver display? if not, can I use it for the Ecuagenera display, let me know!

Kyle


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 26, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Yoyo jo, you should have asked, I would have been happy to answer any questions and found the perfect plant for you. I will be in Calgary next fall.



Kyle, are you coming for the Foothills Orchid Society show in October then? Cool! I will look for you...


----------



## toddybear (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice one Jorch....I don't have any pink phrags at the moment, but maybe I should do something about that!

Maybe I need to visit my brother in Calgary come October!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 26, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Yoyo jo, you should have asked, I would have been happy to answer any questions and found the perfect plant for you. I will be in Calgary next fall.
> 
> Jorch, I'll see you in Vancouver in a few days. I'll have some phrag species for sale. Real dalesandroi, among others. Thats a nice one, are you putting it in the Vancouver display? if not, can I use it for the Ecuagenera display, let me know!
> 
> Kyle



Cool! I've pre-ordered a d'alesandroi, so fingers crossed it'll come? The only one I didn't pre-order is andrettae because.. well, it is quite expensive. 
I'm thinking of putting this one on display, as well as the paph concolor var longipetalum and a phrag richteri IF I can arrange transportation (and depending on the flower conditions by Thursday morning).  If I'm not putting it on display, for sure I can lend it to you. 

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2008)

I love the shape, the color -- everything about it says it's a keeper.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2008)

philoserenus said:


> itz very cute ^^ i see some besseae in it. wat kind of crosses would produce white flowers anyways?



Phrag besseae x schlimii is xanthic anyway, additionally there are flavum besseae crosses and even an album schlimii. If you search thru the threads here you can see some light [white?] besseae crosses. start w/ St. Ouen Ice. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2008)

Jorch said:


> The only one I didn't pre-order is andrettae because.. well, it is quite expensive.


Maybe it's just me but if I had the chance to get a couple! :drool:
It's funny, but besides the occasional besseae, the only thing I think to buy from Ecuagenera is Pleuros. 
Kyle-If you see Mike, say 'hi' to him for me and all the Ecua guys, Thanx


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice delicate color!


Ramon


----------



## Kyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Jorch said:


> Cool! I've pre-ordered a d'alesandroi, so fingers crossed it'll come? The only one I didn't pre-order is andrettae because.. well, it is quite expensive.
> I'm thinking of putting this one on display, as well as the paph concolor var longipetalum and a phrag richteri IF I can arrange transportation (and depending on the flower conditions by Thursday morning).  If I'm not putting it on display, for sure I can lend it to you.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the nice comments!



You should get your dalesandroi. It would be great if I could borrow the plant for my display. I am bringing a few plants from winnipeg, but nothing that big. Let me know, or just show up and let me know.

Eric, you should be saying hi to mike for me. I haven't seen him in 2 years! We only cross paths in Ecuador! He does all the east shows, I do Canada and a bit in Europe.

Kyle


----------



## Jorch (Apr 27, 2008)

Kyle said:


> You should get your dalesandroi. It would be great if I could borrow the plant for my display. I am bringing a few plants from winnipeg, but nothing that big. Let me know, or just show up and let me know.
> Kyle



I'll be at the show doing set up work both Thursday and Friday. When'll you be setting up the Ecuagenera table?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 28, 2008)

Sometime on Thursday. Depends when I clear the plants.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Eric, you should be saying hi to mike for me. Kyle


Oh! OK. BTW, will there be Phrag andrettae at this show!?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, there will be phrag andreetea at the show. It has alresy been sold, I don't know if it will be in flower.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

:sob: Unfair!


----------



## Jorch (May 11, 2008)

Picked up another one from Kyle a week ago. Bought it because the then-faded flower was a very nice solid dark color. The bloom dropped shortly after, and the second bud bloom out was a much lighter color, with a uniform darker color on the back of the petals. Petals are rounder than the first Hanne Popow I posted. Hopefully the next bud will bloom better with deeper color after I put it in higher light. 






The siblings. The most recent acquisition on the left:


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot different then what the wilted flower looked like! Still a nice flower. 

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2008)

I agree. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Jorch (May 12, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Wow, that is a lot different then what the wilted flower looked like! Still a nice flower.
> 
> Kyle



Yes, I was a bit surprised. However, the back of the flower looks like the wilted flower, at least color-wise. Do you know what kind of conditions they were grown in Ecuagenera (light and temp)? 

Or perhaps it loves its neighbour's soft color too much and decided to switch over..


----------

